# New Member | First post



## Noel Newman (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey everybody just wanted to say hello and finally start participating....(Ive been lurking around the forum reading up on things.)


My current stats are 6'1'' 180lbs around 12-14% BF.


----------



## brazey (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome​


----------



## BadGas (Sep 10, 2018)

Noel Newman said:


> Hey everybody just wanted to say hello and finally start participating....(Ive been lurking around the forum reading up on things.)
> 
> 
> My current stats are 6'1'' 180lbs around 12-14% BF.



On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IMF .. be sure to sign up at our sister site too.. ASF.. 
Most of the same cats and same sponsors over there.. 


I can promise you, if you stick around... You'll find that you have everything to gain from being here.. 
Tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out. 


And don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions ..


----------



## zhong (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Noel Newman said:


> Hey everybody just wanted to say hello and finally start participating....(Ive been lurking around the forum reading up on things.)
> 
> 
> My current stats are 6'1'' 180lbs around 12-14% BF.



Welcome!


----------



## GarlicChicken (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome the the forum!


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

